# Gruen Watches - Any Good?



## emmakate (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello,

Do any of you chaps (or chapesses) have an opinion about Gruen watches?

Regards

Emma


----------



## emmakate (Aug 22, 2006)

Are they any good, Potz?


----------



## emmakate (Aug 22, 2006)

Would I be better off buying a bulova, hamilton, glycine or gubelin?

I'm looking for a decent watch off eBay, but don't want to buy a dud. Trying to find a gem!!


----------



## emmakate (Aug 22, 2006)

There are some nice watches online - I realise that there might be some duds, but I guess I'm looking for something that keeps good time, and looks good. I have a nice Raymond Weil, and I'm looking for something of similar (maybe better?) quality. I know I won't be able to get an Omega, Breitling, but I know I want something that is a bit classy, and will stand the test of time.

Emma


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Emma take your time and do a lot of looking,reading and asking

Are you looking for a dressy watch like your Raymond Weil? Or a sports/diver watch?

Are you looking for a quartz or mechinical?

Brands that you migt not think of as classy (Citizen and Seiko etc) actualy make some great watches that keep excellent time and will last for years.

Stowa make a very nice range of watches and they have some prestage.

I love the Hamilton range(made by the company that owns Omega) esp the Jazzmaster,though they are hard to get in the U.K

And make sure you have a look at the RLT range on this site (button at the top left on this page)

I haven't got one yet but I will.There is quite a range of styles so you might find something.

They are all hand made in England. Do a search,you'll only find positive comments about there construction and their ability to keep excellent time.

Watch out (pun intended) for fakes I have an Omega Seamaster that you would swear was real,even up close but is a fake.Beleave me ebay is cralling with them


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Emmakate, also watch out for Ebid and CQOUT. I would warn you that most of the watches there are fakes, too.

Always remember that what you are doing is buying sight unseen. It is inevitable that one day you will buy a pup - you just have to hope that when you do it's not too expensive!!. Always ask on the forum if in any doubt - there is a massive amount of experience here and everyone will gladly help.

One thing you have not said is if you are looking specifically at ladies watches (and I assume that you are a lady of the female variety, to misquote Delboy Trotter). Ladies watches are a very specialist field with the more expensive manufacturers but as others have said you can't really go wrong with Seiko or Citizen.

Good luck

Rob


----------



## emmakate (Aug 22, 2006)

I was thinking about Hamiltons - the only trouble is, is that I have a thing about non-Swiss made watches, inasmuch as I don't htink they're as good as Swiss watches. But if there was a watch brand that was was non-Swiss and had a good reputation, then I would consider it (maybe Stowa)

Emma


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

emmakate said:


> I was thinking about Hamiltons - the only trouble is, is that I have a thing about non-Swiss made watches, inasmuch as I don't htink they're as good as Swiss watches. But if there was a watch brand that was was non-Swiss and had a good reputation, then I would consider it (maybe Stowa)
> 
> Emma


Hamiltons are swiss.

They are made by the same company (Swatch)that owns Omega,Longines,Tissot,Rado and others.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Are we talking about vintage Gruen, Bulova, Hamilton etc or the modern equivalent?

As far as Hamilton are concerned they were an American company and made some of the best mechanical movements in the world.

As TikTok says, they are now owned Swatch but that means access to a very good parts bin.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I heard that Gruen watches are still made but either the name was bought or the trade name wasn't registred any longer and that the new ones are not up to the quality of the old ones.


----------

